# LGB Service Diagrams



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repeat post, but I was provided with this German website that contains many PDF service diagrams of LGB locos and other cars. Hope this can be of use to some folks:

http://fgb-berlin.de/index.php?opti...mp;lang=en


----------



## jhickman (Nov 30, 2009)

Perfect timing. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## jhickman (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there a new phone number to order parts from? The (858) 535-9387 number has been long dead.


----------



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Try *(858) 444-8200. This is Silvergate. They still have some LGB parts and do non-warranty repairs.*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And try Train-Li for parts. Axel has been helpful to many parts requests.


----------



## jhickman (Nov 30, 2009)

I ordered a bunch of parts from Silvergate. They are easy to deal with and I got parts for engines and cars that I had back in the 80's when I was a kid. Three engines and two cars are back in top condition now. I also ordered some lighting kits and they came without male or female ends so I emailed Silvergate and they are sending me out the ends. If you order lighting sets make sure to specify that you need the ends. I was amazed at home many discontinued parts they have. I will be doing business with these guys again.


----------

